
Franken calls for net neutrality for Google, Twitter and Facebook - gojomo
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/359499-franken-condemns-tech-calls-for-net-neutrality-for-google-twitter-and
======
RingwormOne
Glad he is speaking up about this. Unfortunately the business model of the
companies mentioned depends on their showing you what they think will keep you
engaged. They necessarily have to curate what you see.

